# Could We Get A New Category?



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 13, 2020)

Aloha Admin/Mod folks! 

I was thinking, maybe we could get another category or Sub-category for Instant Pot Cooking?
As I am a newbie to this world, I am coming to find this is a huge genre in and of itself in the cooking world.
I must have watched 10 different people's You Tube videos just last night, not to mention the whole Instagram stuff...


----------



## pepperhead212 (Oct 13, 2020)

Good idea, *KGirl*!  The IP, as well as other brands of multi-cookers, have gotten incredibly popular in recent years, almost a cult!  I use mine for countless foods since I got it, and we keep seeing more and more recipes designed for them, as in Milk Street, where the book _Fast & Slow_ has a bunch of good ideas, plus a lot of recipes that start the same, then branch of, showing a version in pressure cook mode, and another version in the slow cook mode.  Great idea, and they have at least one such recipe in each issue. 

BTW, here's a link to one of those free "classes" 
 MS has on the Instant Pot, with a lot of ideas I would have never thought of!
https://milk-street-cooking-school.teachable.com/courses/enrolled/673410


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 13, 2020)

pepperhead212 said:


> Good idea, *KGirl*!  The IP, as well as other brands of multi-cookers, have gotten incredibly popular in recent years, almost a cult!  I use mine for countless foods since I got it, and we keep seeing more and more recipes designed for them, as in Milk Street, where the book _Fast & Slow_ has a bunch of good ideas, plus a lot of recipes that start the same, then branch of, showing a version in pressure cook mode, and another version in the slow cook mode.  Great idea, and they have at least one such recipe in each issue.
> 
> BTW, here's a link to one of those free "classes"
> MS has on the Instant Pot, with a lot of ideas I would have never thought of!
> https://milk-street-cooking-school.teachable.com/courses/enrolled/673410





Mahalo Dave!


----------



## msmofet (Oct 13, 2020)

YES! +3 on that motion! An Instant Pot/Pressure Cooking sub-forum would be wonderful.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 13, 2020)

msmofet said:


> YES! +3 on that motion! *An Instant Pot/Pressure Cooking sub-forum*_ would be wonderful._



Right *MsM*?
I've found that it's boarder line cult like on all sorts of media sites.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 15, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Aloha Admin/Mod folks!
> 
> I was thinking, maybe we could get another category or Sub-category for Instant Pot Cooking?
> As I am a newbie to this world, I am coming to find this is a huge genre in and of itself in the cooking world.
> I must have watched 10 different people's You Tube videos just last night, not to mention the whole Instagram stuff...




I mean, we have a Sous Vide Forum... Why not Electric Pressure Cooking?  and then sub-categories such as tips & tricks, recipes, etc.
I was in Costco the other day and saw a new brand (to me at least) of EPC, Ninja® Foodi™


----------



## Janet H (Oct 16, 2020)

We have a new forum - I moved some pertinent topics already.  Thanks for the suggestion.

*Instant Pot, Crock-Pot & All-in-One Cooking*

https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f174/


----------



## msmofet (Oct 16, 2020)

Janet H said:


> We have a new forum - I moved some pertinent topics already.  Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> *Instant Pot, Crock-Pot & All-in-One Cooking*
> 
> https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f174/


 Thank you Janet!


I have posted some Instant Pot recipes. If I use the "Report" button can someone move them to the new Forum?


----------



## Janet H (Oct 16, 2020)

msmofet said:


> Thank you Janet!
> 
> 
> I have posted some Instant Pot recipes. If I use the "Report" button can someone move them to the new Forum?



Yes - that would be helpful.


----------



## msmofet (Oct 16, 2020)

Janet H said:


> Yes - that would be helpful.


Ok I will look for them as soon as I get the chance. TIA


----------



## Just Cooking (Oct 16, 2020)

Excellent. I will go through that..  

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 16, 2020)

Janet H said:


> We have a new forum - I moved some pertinent topics already.  Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> *Instant Pot, Crock-Pot & All-in-One Cooking*
> 
> https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f174/





YAY!
Mahalo, thanks Janet!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Oct 17, 2020)

Janet H said:


> We have a new forum - I moved some pertinent topics already.  Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> *Instant Pot, Crock-Pot & All-in-One Cooking*
> 
> https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f174/


Yaaaa!!! I've been looking for new crockpot recipes!! [emoji4]  

Thanks Janet!!


----------



## Vinylhanger (Oct 18, 2020)

Sweet.  Probably where I will hang out most.

I luvs my IP.


----------

